# Wauquiez 38



## MuskyMike (Jul 8, 2002)

I have been looking at ads for this boat and see there are about 4 models. Can anyone tell me the difference between the M1, M2, Centurian and the Amphora?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi

I took possession of a 1985 Wauquiez Hood 38 Mark II this past March and could not be happier with the boat. She is a strong and fast sailor and very comfortable and spacious down below.

Wauquiez made two models of the "Hood 38", the early Mark I and the later Mark II. The Centurion is a different boat by a different designer as is the Amphora. 

The Hood 38 was of course designed by Ted Hood and is a sistership to the Bristol 38.8 and Little Harbor Hood 38. I believe they were built by Wauquiez between 1979 and 1989. The boat is a moderate to heavy displacement, shallow draft Keel/CB design. She is rated for unlimited offshore by the French. The only significant difference between the Mark I and II models is that the Mark I has a Baltic/Swan "submarine" style companionway. This is a hatch mounted on the coachroof that you have to climb up out of the cockpit, step across the traveler and bridgedeck to get to. The Mark I cabin has a separate nav station and somewhat different galley. The mark I models are priced very well...because not many people want to have that style companionway these days. The Mark II has a conventional companionway and the nav station is integrated as sort of an end table to the port settee. Either way, these are really great boats and at a displacement of 22,000 lbs with a high freeboard they have the spaciousness of many 40-42ft boats. 

The Wauquiez Centurion is also a very nice boat. It is designed even more like a Swan than the Hood 38 is and just beautiful to look at (as is the Hood). Incredibly sleek. They are somewhat lighter displacement and are rated faster than the Hood 38. They are newer and priced significantly higher than the Hood 38...if you can find one. The cabin is very similar to the Hood 38.

The Amphora is a completely different design and not nearly (IMHO) as nice as the Centurion or Hood. 

These are solid, world cruising boats. You could not go wrong with the Hood or Centurion, if you are looking for a 38. 

Hope this helps.

John
s/v Invictus


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

John, is your (Mark II) Wauquiez Hood 38 equipped with a Saildrive? If memory serves, the answer is ''yes'' - which in part explains why the interior appears so spacious. While I agree that it''s a fine boat, I think there is an inherent incompatibility between saildrives & long-distance cruising. They can and often do go together, but you must accept much less frequent hypoid gear oil changes than the manufacturer feels comfortable with, nor in many cases can you tell if the gear oil has started to become contaminated due to a weak seal in the leg. OTOH some gear legs allow gear oil examination but, if one discovers contamination, then what? Cruising often removes the boat from the kind of yachtie infrastructure we all take for granted, where a gear oil change and inspection would be more feasible and immediately needed.

This could be considered a ''quibble'' if the boat were to be used in coastal cruising near a 1st World Country, but the loss of the propulsion unit - and a big hassle to replace or service it - can be a major & expensive issue when offshore.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

NO. And I would not want sail drive. My boat has a Perkins 4-108 with a Hurth transmission and V drive. It is a nice set up. Have had no trouble whatsoever.

I believe all the Hood 38''s were IB''s. The one Centurion 38 I have seen in the US on YW looks to be an IB as well. 

Other Wauquiez''s may come with saildrive, I believe other Euro boats like Bavaria do.

I think the spaciousness of the Hood 38 can be attributed to Ted Hood. He just knew how to design interiors well. And... the boat is 22,000 displ...so it is a BIG 38. Also, the freeboard is carried quite high so even though she has a beam of 11''9", it seems much much larger. I like the added feeling of security with the relatively high freeboard.

I looked at boats up to 43ft and honestly, if you did not want a large aft cabin with a centerline queen, the Hood 38 gives you as much space, often more in the main cabin. For example, look at a Morgan 43 line drawing...you will see that to accomodate the CC and aft cabin, the main salon and V berth are pinched (IMHO) forward (I found this to be true in many 42ft+ CC''s I looked at). The main salon in the Hood 38 is well amidships, at the widest beam of the boat and the forward cabin is very large. I like the aft qtr cabin for a sea berth. Of course, many couples desire a large full aft cabin.

My best to all.

John


----------

